

Attracted to Hard Problems - ficklelarry
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2013/05/attracted-to-hard-problems.html

======
coryl
Not much depth to this piece, seems like an unusual amount of links to his
other articles...is this some sort of SEO test bait?

~~~
mtdewcmu
It sounds like a cry for help.

"Every day hard problems that I'm passionate about haunt me because I'm not
working on them..."

:(

------
PaulHoule
I'm attracted to easy problems that look hard. ;-)

~~~
thetrumanshow
The only problem is that there is a small window to execute before everyone
catches on. ;)

------
mtdewcmu
A lot of people seem to be attracted to hard problems of their own creation.
E.g., taking a problem and solving it in a much harder way than necessary.
Hey... different strokes for different folks. However, this gets annoying
when, later on, you inherit their code.

